
The A La Carte Airline - gibsonf1
http://www.fastcompany.com/resources/travel/ow/customized-choice-airline-270907.html
======
edw519
Sounds like another solution looking for a problem.

All I really care about is not sitting near screaming children.

Southwest has the perfect solution. Wait for the families to board, then
choose the furthest seat.

How many hackers did it take to figure that one out?

(And how many will it take to do the same thing on an airline that preassigns
seats over a period of months? Any takers?)

------
falsestprophet
Has this guy bought an airline ticket in the last 5 years? As far as I can
tell, all of the proper airlines that fly between civilized places (Florida
doesn't count) have these options and more.

